# location of IACV on SR20DET in S13



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

i was wondering where its located. i wanna try cleaning it cuz it idles funky sometimes coming to stops and sometimes almost dies. i have a feeling its all clogged up or something, can i get a detailed instruction on where its located. i already read up on how to clean it out.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

It's the object with the bronze-colored cylinder, two hose nipples, and a hose coming out of it to the left.









-Andy


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> It's the object with the bronze-colored cylinder, two hose nipples, and a hose coming out of it to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn pics and all
jees if thats not a good enough guide then u shouldnt have the power of free speech
lol


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

is that the top half or bottom half, is it closer to the fire wall or headlights? is that off an sr or ka? jus wanna clarify


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

SR20_S13 said:


> is that the top half or bottom half, is it closer to the fire wall or headlights? is that off an sr or ka? jus wanna clarify


Think about the manifold and how it mounts on the engine. It's a SR intake manifold.


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> Think about the manifold and how it mounts on the engine. It's a SR intake manifold.


lol sorry. i haven't had it to long so im still tryin to learna bout it. i jus notice in that pic it makes the manifold looks smaller then it is sorry.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

SR20_S13 said:


> lol sorry. i haven't had it to long so im still tryin to learna bout it. i jus notice in that pic it makes the manifold looks smaller then it is sorry.


Haha, not unless that screwdriver is really large.  

The way the intake manifold mounts, it puts the IACV closer to the firewall than the front of the car.

-Andy


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> Haha, not unless that screwdriver is really large.
> 
> The way the intake manifold mounts, it puts the IACV closer to the firewall than the front of the car.
> 
> -Andy


how difficult do you think it is to take that thing off? i wanna clean it out but it seems pretty hidden in the back. any tips on getting it out? thanks


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

SR20_S13 said:


> how difficult do you think it is to take that thing off? i wanna clean it out but it seems pretty hidden in the back. any tips on getting it out? thanks


I would think you'd need to take the intake manifold off to remove it, especially considering the IACV has coolant inlet and outlet nipples. So it seems like you'd need to disconnect the fuel injector, IACV, and any other electrical harness on the intake manifold. Drain the coolant from the engine, remove the intake manifold, and go to town.

Do some research to see what other people've done, because they might've come up something easier.

-Andy


----------

